# Applet Maus Koordinaten ohne MouseMotionListener



## arktikus (16. Aug 2008)

Hi,

gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit mit einem Applet die aktuellen Maus-Koordinaten im Applet abzurufen?
Die ganze Zeit den MouseMotionListener die Koordinaten aktualisieren zu lassen braucht zu viel performance, da ruckelt das applet sobald man die maus bewegt, weil im hintergrund immer die MouseMoved funktion aufgerufen wird.
Oder benutz ich den MouseMotionLister falsch?


----------



## Wildcard (16. Aug 2008)

Die Mouse Events werden sowieso geworfen und der Listener ist der richtige. Wahrscheinlich dauert die Art wie du auf die Events reagierst zu lange.


----------



## arktikus (17. Aug 2008)

du hast recht, ich habs jetzt nochmal versucht und jetzt geths weitgehenst ohne laggs in dem ich in mouseMoved einfach nur globale variablen auf die aktuellen koordinaten setze, danke soweit.

gibts auch irgendeinen trick wie man eine steuerung wie bei einem ego shooter ermöglichen kann? d.h. die spielfigur dreht sich nach rechts wenn man die maus nach rechts bewegt und stoppt wenn man die maus nicht mehr bewegt, aber ohne dass die maus jemals aus dem applet rausbewegen kann.
ist sowas allgemein bei java applets möglich, oder geht das nicht?


----------



## Wildcard (18. Aug 2008)

Bei Applets wird das eher schwierig. Schau dir mal Java Webstart an.
Hier ein Beispiel eines Java ego shooters der über Java Webstart deployed wird.
http://bytonic.de/html/jake2.html


----------

